# Intake size of the Aqua Clear HOB



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in need to switch to a stainless steal intake, but I am wondering what size intake are the Aqua Clear HOB, and what size intake is the SunSun. My sponges are getting cloged to quick


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

I believe the AC 50s will take a 16mm one, but i believe its a tight fit. I might be wrong though, buts thats what i've found so far.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I think they all have the same intake size


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I was told the 20 and 30 would be a 13mm. I wish someone would give a definitive answer because I want these covers too. 

-Lisa


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

Me too. If the sellers really want to sell them they should put up the sizes with the most popular filter intakes listed.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

sbarbee54 said:


> I think they all have the same intake size


No, the ac110 has the largest, and i believe the 30s and below have smaller, and 70s and 50s have the same. i just measured my 50 with some cheap calipers, and it came in roughly 17.5mm.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

i have an ac20, and hastily ordered a 12mm SS Pre-Filter. Well, it didnt fit when trying to put it on WITH the rubber o-ring, however, I simply took the o-ring out, and was able to carefully twist the SS Pre-Filter on and it is nice'n'snug. It's been on my intake for about a month now without issue.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have used maxsunny 13mm SS prefilters on both my AC20. I had to use a 0.5in PVC connector but it ft perfectly using it


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I guess one of us could just measure our AC intakes...

-Lisa


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, I measured. The AC 20, 30 and 50 all have 16mm intakes. I don't have a 70 or a 110 anymore so I can't measure. 

-Lisa


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

what part did you measure?


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

sbarbee54 said:


> what part did you measure?


The middle of the tube. Not the wider ring at the top and not the area near the actual intake. I assumed that was the right place to measure and it works out with the 13mm or 16mm sizes. 

-Lisa


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for measuring for us.


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

honda237 said:


> No, the ac110 has the largest, and i believe the 30s and below have smaller, and 70s and 50s have the same. i just measured my 50 with some cheap calipers, and it came in roughly 17.5mm.


I don't know the actually sizes, but AC50 an AC70 do not have the same size intake.


----------



## honda237 (Aug 11, 2010)

Michiba54 said:


> I don't know the actually sizes, but AC50 an AC70 do not have the same size intake.


 good to know, its been a while since i've owned anything besides an ac110 and ac50, i was pulling off memory.


----------

